# T-Nex PGR St Aug Experiment



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Getting my thread together for T-Nex applications, pictures, results, etc. on 4" St Aug grass.

*Goal:* see if I can get carpet-like, much denser St Aug. I'm not applying this to control/limit top growth. I'm fine with mowing 2x week on my lawn. My main objective is to purely find out if I can essentially shrink the noids resulting in a plusher, denser St Aug grass type.

I will be posting as frequently as I can with any results I see. Being in the location I am, we should still see good growth for another 6-8 weeks, depending on if the "cool" weather rolls in this year or not.

Going to start with recommended dose first, and tweak as I see fit.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Following, please include some close up pictures of before and after.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Redtenchu said:


> Following, please include some close up pictures of before and after.


Sure. When you say close up, would you like a close up like this?







And how often would it be wise for updates? Every 7 days? I know it typically lasts about 3 weeks.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Looking for suggestions, so this can appeal to many folks. Too frequent, might not be enough time to see visible changes, infrequent might be too long between before an app and post app.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

This close or more. 


It'll take a few days before you notice much, so maybe every 5-7 days for an update.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't think you can update too much.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Well, I'll certainly try. That is pretty close. Very, very curious if/how this will work out.

Should I start off at normal dosing, or maybe bump it up to like 1.25x app rates, since my lawn type is not as naturally dense as most folks that use PGR?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Planning on taking photos of the same 2,3,4 spots week after week for progression pictures, as well as random lawn pictures to keep things moving.

In addition to my personal thoughts, feeling, visual impact.


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks for doing this and sharing your results Nick. I look forward to seeing how the St. Aug looks with PGR and hearing your thoughts as the experiment progresses.

-tlg


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

thatlawnguy said:


> Thanks for doing this and sharing your results Nick. I look forward to seeing how the St. Aug looks with PGR and hearing your thoughts as the experiment progresses.
> 
> -tlg


TLG - 10-4 sir. :thumbup:

Application rates per the T-Nex PDF file is .10-.15oz/1k - going to see what measuring devices I have, and what I can more accurately measure - planning on between .6oz/yard [.17oz/1k] and .8oz/yard [.22oz/1k] depending on which liquid volume I can measure better.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

This looks like a fun experiment. If all goes well I may have to try this on my moms yard.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't know if the remainder of the growing season is enough time, to come to or make a full conclusion, but 2018 was a late year for me. I didn't find the YT videos and forum until late Spring/early Summer.

But, with at least 8 more weeks of decent growing season, and the grass may even go into November or December if the weather holds up. Few years ago I remember it being in the low 80's for Christmas.

However, I will document, and add commentary to my findings, thoughts, processes, etc.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Got rained out today, plan on applying tomorrow morning 630am-7am dew heavy application. 

Keep ya posted with more photos tomorrow if weather clears.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

_*09/03/2018*_

Good morning ya'll.

Applied JUST a slight more amount, because I could get an exact measurement, vs "getting close".

Also threw down my Screamin' Green fert sample (2,000sq ft) this morning before the T-Nex. Went slightly under the "light application" recommendations, because I threw down a light dose (1 bag for ~3,500sq ft, instead of recommended 2,500sqft instructions) of Milo about 2.5-3 weeks ago. Keeping the fert often, but light.

Thoughts? Opinions? I took 4 "closeup" shots, from 4 different spots. Might not look it in some pictures, but took 1 side picture, 2 front pictures (lush area, and area my neighbor 'oversprayed'/dumped something by HIS water meter that's under repair/construction. Curious how this will help the grass fill in, or not.

For reference I will post 4 "closeup"/"hand" pictures ALWAYS in this order:

*Left side house
Left side of center yard
Problem area
Thinner area back yard*

Enjoy..













And some general lawn pictures this morning.

Left side of yard:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Well, the "little" storm rolled through around 1, 1:30 this afternoon - dumped over 1.5" of rain today - hope the few hours prior were enough for it to absorb and dry through the foliar. I believe it will, but not ever using this before, and getting THAT much rain, I hope we will be ok.

How long does this typically take, to show effects? 3,4,7 days? I mean I'll know by Wednesday if I need to mow again (still on the 2x a week regime).


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, I can't speak to applications to St Augustine, but my zoysia usually starts showing regulation by day 4 and after the next cut after that, you should definitely be able to tell. You will certainly need to cut on Wednesday, but by Sunday, you will hopefully notice a difference.


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

The label indicates it is rainfast after 1 hour and right inline with Spammage full regulation in 3-5 days. :thumbup:

-tlg


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

thatlawnguy said:


> The label indicates it is rainfast after 1 hour and right inline with Spammage full regulation in 3-5 days. :thumbup:
> 
> -tlg


I noticed that, but also read on here that others are reporting 3-4hrs for rainfast. Figured the label is the more accurate info.

Can't wait to see what happens. 

And yes, Wednesday and Sundays are my days to cut (permitting weather).


----------



## Zoysiaguy (Apr 26, 2018)

Beautiful lawn and home you built nice work keep it up ! I just recently added the bio stimulant package to my lawn and t-nex aswell. :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> thatlawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > The label indicates it is rainfast after 1 hour and right inline with Spammage full regulation in 3-5 days. :thumbup:
> ...


Judging from the pics I would guess you had a few hours of Florida sun before it rained? I would say that is plenty for it to be rainfast. Even with the humidity being high that sun will dry out almost anything. I remember hanging out clothes in high humidity and them being dry in a couple hours. That Florida sun will dry almost everything except for the sweaty clothes you're wearing.


----------



## Fllawn (Aug 19, 2018)

As a fellow St Augustine lawn, thank you for sharing. Be sure to include if you discover any impact Coors Light has on the lawn as well.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Zoysiaguy said:


> Beautiful lawn and home you built nice work keep it up ! I just recently added the bio stimulant package to my lawn and t-nex aswell. :thumbup:


Thank you sir. :thumbup:

Big believer in soil biology. Seen quite a bit of results over the past few months.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Fllawn said:


> As a fellow St Augustine lawn, thank you for sharing. Be sure to include if you discover any impact Coors Light has on the lawn as well.


That Coors Light is just water anyways!


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> Fllawn said:
> 
> 
> > As a fellow St Augustine lawn, thank you for sharing. Be sure to include if you discover any impact Coors Light has on the lawn as well.
> ...


You know what they say about Coors Light, right?.?.
It's like making love in a canoe....

It's F&#king close to water.

I'm excited for this thread too. Although you don't plan on using the PGR for slowing down top growth, that is what I'm interested in seeing. I got really burned out this year on mowing frequency in the summer heat and if I could cut that back, it would make it better for me.

Edit: Will you do some tape measure pics so we can see exact HOC before mows week to week?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Stellar P said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > Fllawn said:
> ...


If I can get less frequent growing, it would be nice. I enjoy the exercise too.

You would like HOC pictures before each cut? I'll see what I can do. Never taken one before and I'll try later this eveing.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Just to see the rate of growth, I guess. If you maintain at a certain height, then we'd be able to tell how much the blade is being restricted vertically by using PGR. I know you said that your main objective is to thicken up and see lateral growth, so no pressure. Just curious.
I feel like if I miss a weekly cut because of weather or life, and I end up getting into the yard around day 10, I'll be cutting close to 50% of the blade. Sometimes it's rough when I have a narrow window of opportunity to cut. Widening that window would be amazing.

I noticed in the label, that PGR helps with fungal disease too.
I know you've been having some problems with that. Something I'm battling with, so it would be nice to see a pattern in controlling it while using the PGR.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Stellar P said:


> Just to see the rate of growth, I guess. If you maintain at a certain height, then we'd be able to tell how much the blade is being restricted vertically by using PGR. I know you said that your main objective is to thicken up and see lateral growth, so no pressure. Just curious.
> I feel like if I miss a weekly cut because of weather or life, and I end up getting into the yard around day 10, I'll be cutting close to 50% of the blade. Sometimes it's rough when I have a narrow window of opportunity to cut. Widening that window would be amazing.
> 
> I noticed in the label, that PGR helps with fungal disease too.
> I know you've been having some problems with that. Something I'm battling with, so it would be nice to see a pattern in controlling it while using the PGR.


10-4. Had an extremely busy week, was out of town.

It would be interesting to see if the PGR does positively affect the fungus - but because I recently applied 3336 about 7-10 days before the PGR I'm not sure if I will see any type of results until the second or third applicaiton, if at all. 

But, I will keep tabs on everything and post as frequent as I can.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Well not much to update on just yet - seeing just a TINY bit of slow-down from top growth, got away with 1 cut a week, but still feel at 4" high I need to cut twice a week. Or once every 4 days, instead of every 3.

She's still growing, and I'm contemplating on putting another round of PGR again this weekend, and see what happens.

I'd update with pictures if I had results to post, but as of now, saw maybe 1/4" of top growth slowed - not enough to even picture. Stand by for another update later this week - we will see if it start's to come together later this week.


----------



## CDaniels367 (Aug 19, 2018)

Following


----------



## Fllawn (Aug 19, 2018)

@iFi@iFisch3224 How is the PGR working?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I''m interested in this as well. I brought some PGR off a split and I'm planning on using it for next season if possible. Also, are you using .10 per 1k?


----------



## houstongrassnerd (Nov 6, 2018)

Really interested in the outcome of this


----------



## Zoysiaguy (Apr 26, 2018)

I have palmetto st Augustine mowed with a tru cut h20 jacked up to about an inch hoc treated with 2 applications of pgr I really like the results.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Zoysiaguy said:


> I have palmetto st Augustine mowed with a tru cut h20 jacked up to about an inch hoc treated with 2 applications of pgr I really like the results.


Looks good. what rate are you spraying at?


----------



## Zoysiaguy (Apr 26, 2018)

1 oz. Per gallon of t-nex maybe a little lighter honestly it was my first go at it so I wasn't sure how it would go. But around 3 ounces for the year so far I would say.


----------



## houstongrassnerd (Nov 6, 2018)

Zoysiaguy said:


> I have palmetto st Augustine mowed with a tru cut h20 jacked up to about an inch hoc treated with 2 applications of pgr I really like the results.


Very cool! Did you notice a big difference in overall health, disease resistance, color, ect. compared to no t-nex?


----------



## Zoysiaguy (Apr 26, 2018)

I definitely noticed how dense and thick it got and it seems to hold up a lot better with foot traffic and slower top growth for sure color not so much at first but once it got use to the hoc at 1 inch it got nice and green. I Never had any disease or fungus problems with it so not sure if the tnex made it more resilient against fungus or disease I just never had any in that area of my lawn. I always treat with propiconazole a couple times a year for a preventative.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Zoysiaguy said:


> I have palmetto st Augustine mowed with a tru cut h20 jacked up to about an inch hoc treated with 2 applications of pgr I really like the results.


I recently bought a C27 TruCut for my SA as well, I'm really eager for next spring and summer. My goal is to maintain a HOC of 2" this growing season. I have contemplated getting on the T-Nex program as well to see if it'll thicken up the SA. Great idea, I look forward to this thread.


----------



## Zoysiaguy (Apr 26, 2018)

Definitely I'm looking forward to see everyone else's results aswell.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Well, I do have a small update - large in the grand scheme of things -

Had a family member pass away recently (about a month ago) and then hurt my back about a week ago.

I now have 4 pinched nerves, two on the left lower side (S1/L5), two pinched nerves right side (L5/L4) and two herniated discs so the yard has taken a step back as I didn't water as much as I should have over the past 6 weeks, nor paying attention to the lawn like I could have.

So here's my initial thoughts after two applications.

It does help. Does it work? I suppose it's too early to tell, and/or may need to increase the dosage a bit further. I saw the best results after about 10-14 days and seemed to slow down about 21 days in. I didn't apply heavy and couldn't notice any other types of changes in any positive side effects.

I DID notice a majority of the grass that's healthiest and did make it through this spell, it is significantly thicker and more dense then other parts of the yard. I did have a little die off in a few areas, which I suppose may come back this year or early spring. If it doesn't I plan on plugging a few areas.

Furthermore, I am going to put down a 1/4 rate of FEature for quick release N/Fe and a bag of Milo on Wednesday. I will do another app of T-Nex this weekend when I cut again. So I will continue to update, if possible, through the winter. This is the first winter I plan to continue watering to see if I can delay/chase any type of dormancy. Last year I didn't know what I know now.

Grass is still growing in my area and I have resumed mowing 2x week after healing the back.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I follow up with pictures of what I described as the product working "best" (super dense area), which happens to be included in some of my "before" pictures as well, for comparison.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Here's a few pictures after two applications.

I can see it working. Not sure if the grass needs a few more applications for it to show the full effects or bumping the dosage, but will continue with normal application rates and maybe adjust in the late spring/summer.

This is general floratam St Aug.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> Here's a few pictures after two applications.
> 
> I can see it working. Not sure if the grass needs a few more applications for it to show the full effects or bumping the dosage, but will continue with normal application rates and maybe adjust in the late spring/summer.
> 
> This is general floratam St Aug.


Looking good man! As far as your application rate go, will you apply the dosages during the spring and summer as well?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few pictures after two applications.
> ...


I will definitely be applying during the late spring and summer, after the initial spring green up.

As of now, just sticking to the application rates that are recommended. The first application didn't get ideal drying time, so that may or may not have affected performance, and third application will go down this weekend.

Highs in the upper 70's low 80's still, so everything is still growing strong.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Before: (approx same exact spot)



After two applications, and a few mishaps over the past weeks, it still looks good, still showing some progress



Definitely a much tighter spread, very thick (for SA).

Throwing down 1/2 rate Milo tomorrow and some Iron for color.

PGR, prodiamine, RGS on Sunday.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Getting ready to throw down some T-Nex on the St Aug tomorrow.

Plan is changing a little bit, even further.. and I'm going to get crap for it, and that's ok. The yard can recover during the year if it turns out bad.

Transition from 3.5" (current HOC for 2 months) to 3". Apply some FEature 6-0-0 for iron/color again, while the yard is stressed from the 3" cut, to fill that 3" HOC with lots of green now.

I am thinking if I have a shorter blade height to cover with T-Nex, maybe it'll work better then at 4" HOC.

Furthermore, added a heavy dose of T-Nex the following day, and push root/lateral growth and not top growth, so the FEature has a chance to get those shorter blades super dark green.

It's a bit much - but, hey, why not. See what happens on MY yard with this little trial/experiment.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

My St Augustine is now cut at 2.5 and looks great. How much t nex are you putting down per 1k sqft?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> My St Augustine is now cut at 2.5 and looks great. How much t nex are you putting down per 1k sqft?


1.3x the recommended dosage. If I can't get control with a shorter cut, and more product, it certainly isn't going to hold up doing the summer/rain season.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > My St Augustine is now cut at 2.5 and looks great. How much t nex are you putting down per 1k sqft?
> ...


I will start spraying T nex this year and I'm still debating whether to start at .10 1k. I see your lot is squared I kind of wish mind was this way because I find it harder to get an even coverage when I spray so I'm practicing on this.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Any update?


----------

